# USA Sprawl Festival, Round 3: Oklahoma City



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

*At long last, Theme #2 - older houses*



















Not all the houses in this post are really "old." But most of them are.




































Some 20's or 30's houses in the center city. Not really sprawl, just for comparison.









Fancy older mansions.


















These aren't really that old, just semi-old, for Oklahoma City.









Close-up of 50's or 60's cookie-cutter houses, in the winter.









Close-up of 60's and/or 70's cookie-cutter houses, in the summer.









A nearby woods for neighborhood kids to explore in.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Very nice. Especially the ones with dense vegetation.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Am I the only one here who likes the brown ones better?

Dunno why, but, for example, I think this one has better colors . . .










. . . than this one.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

*Theme #3 - the churches*

Since Oklahoma City is prime Bible Belt territory I thought people might like to know what the churches-in-the-sprawl there look like.  It's a diversion from the usual Sprawl Festival stuff at any rate. 

Here's a megachurch in the city's northwest undergoing a big expansion.









Not sure if this was 2 churches, or old and new wings of the same church.









Typical newer suburban church.









Another megachurch.









This was a super-duper-ultra megachurch on the city's north side.









Another typical newer suburban church. Or is it a school? :? I can't tell, lol!









I kinda liked this one. Round!









This was a church which was really part of a religious college (which can be seen at the top-right).









Another modernistic megachurch.









The thing at the top is a Mormon church. The thing at the bottom is a . . . I don't know what.









New church at the edge of the new suburbs, with aspiring ambitions for bigness, no doubt. A new wing breaks ground just next to it.









Another typical newer suburban church.









A semi-large newer chuch, at last shown in the summer.









A somewhat older church complex in some older suburbs.









An older (looks like 60's architecture?) semi-megachurch.









And yet another typical newer suburban church.









Ditto.









Ditto again, in the summer.









A megachurch, with a blue roof.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

NEGRO said:


> It´s weird! The houses are good. The neighbourhood looks safe controled and organized. People may leave decently in those houses and areas. BUT – This is so boring and too mechanic!
> Just tantalizing. Generic architecture beyond alienation! But, what to say... I like it!


BTW, this is my favorite quote so far in all of my Sprawl Festival threads. It pretty much describes how I feel about all these sprawl pics.


----------



## shane453 (Oct 18, 2005)

The first megachurch, with the big expansion, was undergoing an expansion, but the other construction sites is a retail and office complex including a proton cancer treatment center.

The super-duper-ultra-megachurch is where I had my graduation, and they're getting ready to make a HUGE addition to it.

Sprawl does look pretty awesome from the sky.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

^
Thanks!

BTW, do you know what this thing was? :? I *think* it was somewhere just east (or maybe to the southeast) of the airport. It looks like some Buddhist or Hindu temple or something like that, but I couldn't really tell.


----------



## chswrdokc (Aug 25, 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but the house on the right bottom corner is oklahoma's first mansion.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

^
Well then, perhaps I got a historically significant building without even intending to.


----------



## -KwK345- (May 23, 2007)

Hey Bond, just in case you didn't know, Live Local has Nashville now too. Just fyi.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

^
Yeah I discovered that several days ago.


----------



## Puertalian (Sep 30, 2005)

are any of those pictures of yukon? im lookin for my grandmas house.


----------



## shane453 (Oct 18, 2005)

I don't know what that big thing is, but it's really cool looking and I wish I knew.

Don't know about the first/oldest mansion in the city, but the circled home appears to be the Overholser Mansion, built in 1903 by businessman Henry Overholser, now a museum... Lucky coincidence.










Also, I'm having trouble getting Live Local to work (or figuring it out?) When I click any of the links, it just takes me to a page with two Search bars and typing anything in them seems to give a mapquest type result.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Puertalian said:


> are any of those pictures of yukon? im lookin for my grandmas house.


Don't ask me where any of those were, I just kinda wandered around the metro on WLL pretty randomly.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

shane453 said:


> I don't know what that big thing is, but it's really cool looking and I wish I knew.
> 
> Also, I'm having trouble getting Live Local to work (or figuring it out?) When I click any of the links, it just takes me to a page with two Search bars and typing anything in them seems to give a mapquest type result.


Try this link and see if it works. I've noticed that WLL doesn't work well on some browsers:

http://local.live.com/default.aspx?...t=-90&dir=0&alt=-1000&scene=8401149&encType=1
^
That's also a link to that cool-looking building. Maybe one of you OKCers could figure out what it is?


----------



## steric (Aug 3, 2007)

Bond James Bond said:


> Try this link and see if it works. I've noticed that WLL doesn't work well on some browsers:
> 
> http://local.live.com/default.aspx?...t=-90&dir=0&alt=-1000&scene=8401149&encType=1
> ^
> That's also a link to that cool-looking building. Maybe one of you OKCers could figure out what it is?


^^It's the Moore Norman Technology Center’s South Penn Campus. 

It's interesting the Overholser Mansion came up in this thread, I went on the tour of that place several years ago, and I remember hearing it was designed by a company from Kansas City who specialized in a house in a box concept where they not only provided the blueprints, but sent the materials to build the house by train. In 1903 this was not only before mobile homes, but 4 years before statehood. It felt stately and unique on the inside, but there are probably other homes in that picture which were bought and built by the same process.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

^
Thanks steric! And here I was, thinking it was some sort of Buddhist or Hindu temple. 

Well at least I got the Mormon church in that pic, because, after all, it was one of my "church theme" photos.


----------



## shane453 (Oct 18, 2005)

Well, I suppose if there were any browser that didn't quite mesh with WINDOWS live local, it would be my OSX Safari...


----------



## Hot Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

good pics.


----------



## chswrdokc (Aug 25, 2007)

You know what is so funny, Oklahoma has tons and tons and ton of churches...Yet, we are ranked in the top ten cities for child and family abuse lol.


----------

